# Main Dishes - Poultry



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I know I saw recipes posted earlier...heck..I posted a couple :shrug:

From R&Imag.com

Moulard Duck Breast with Rosti and Huckleberry Sauce


Yield: 4 portions
Duck bones 1 lb.
Carrot, peeled, diced 1
Shallots, peeled, chopped 10
Garlic cloves, peeled, chopped 3
Thyme sprigs 5
Bay leaves 3
Raspberry vinegar 3/4 cup
Huckleberries 5 Tbsp. ( I used standard blueberries as huckleberries aren't always easy to find)
Veal stock 3/4 cup
Moulard duck breasts 2
Olive oil as needed
Sugar 1/4 cup
Water 1/2 cup
Red wine vinegar 1/4 cup
Butter 6 Tbsp.
Potatoes, peeled, grated 2
Thyme, leaves only 3/4 Tbsp.
Chives 1 Tbsp.
Salt and pepper to taste
1. In 375F oven, roast duck bones in hot pan; add carrot, 6 shallots, 1 garlic clove, thyme sprigs and bay leaves; roast 15 minutes. Place on stove, add raspberry vinegar and reduce by 3/4. Add huckleberries, saute for a few minutes and add veal stock. Reduce liquid by 3/4.

2. In saute pan, sear duck breasts in olive oil; finish in oven until meat is still pink. Set aside.

3. Make caramel by cooking sugar and water in heavy-bottom pan. Add wine vinegar and stir into huckleberry sauce; strain and finish with 4 Tbsp. butter.

4. To make rosti, toss potatoes with remaining shallots, garlic cloves, herbs, salt and pepper. Melt 2 Tbsp. butter in 6-in. saute pan, bring to high heat, add potatoes, pressing to form disk. When brown, flip and finish in 375F oven, 15 minutes. Season duck with salt and pepper; serve with potatoes and sauce.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

This a pretty easy dish.

In a covered casserole dish, lay an even, single layer of bone-in poultry cuts. Any cut will do and any type of poultry will do as well.

Spread mustard liberally on the pieces and then put honey on in the same fashion. Cover and cook this for 50-60 minutes at 350. This is extremely easy but very good.

For tangy chicken use regular table mustard, for spicy chicken use dijon or your favorite spicy mustard.

For boneless cuts, reduce the cooking time to 40-45 minutes.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

I took this out of a book I got from China. I have included my own cooking notes. 

Crispy Duck, Regional Hunan dish

1 4lb duck
3 scallions
1 piece ginger
4 star aniseed
1T brown peppercorns
1T sweet fenel
1T sherry (wine)
3T salt
1T brown pepper powder
8C oil

Clena duck, remove feet, wings and bill. 

Mix 4 star aniseed, the peppercorns, sweet fenel, scallions and ginger. *I'd say a piece of ginger the size of a quarter or 50-cent piece, thick and peeled. 

I used my mortal and pestal to grind the dry ingredients together, then I smashed and cut the ginger and scallions to get the juices out, mixed it all together like a rub and added a bit of oil to let it all hang together. 

Stir and coat the duck with seasonings about 2 hours. (I put it in the fridge on a platter, covered with saran wrap and turned it once or twice, let it sit overnight.)

Steam the duck for 2.5 or 3 hours until very soft. The meat should *almost* fall off the bone. Remove seasonings and let the duck cool. 

Heat 8 cups oil and deep fry the duck in the pan over high heat for a few minutes. Remove and cut into bite sized pieces. *I have a restaurant sized wok that I deep fry in. Use whatever you have on hand. 

Stir fry 1T salt, 1T brown pepper powder in a dry, clean pan to make pepper-salt, place in a small bowl beside the duck for dipping. *The Chinese have a seasoning you can buy called peppersalt. It's brown pepper powder and salt together and has a very different flavor due to the brown pepper as opposed to black.

*I cut the duck with a huge clever, then deep fried the chunks for 3 minutes until the skin crisps. Just hack the duck like they do at the Chinese deli's, whack, ,right through the bones and don't worry about being too particular. 

This is SOOOOO wicked good!

PS. A note in the book says that if you steam the duck until VERY soft and then deep fry it whole, and thoroughly (instead of just for a few minutes) you will be able to eat the bones. !!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Chicken Enchilada Suizas Casserole

Combine in large mixing bowl:

3 cups shredded cooked chicken
1 can Cream of Chicken Soup (with Mushrooms)
1 cup sour cream
1 chopped onion
2 chopped jalepenos or 1 can chopped green chilis
1/2 cup chicken broth
white pepper

Cut in strips:

6 â 8 corn tortillas

Drain:
1 can Rotel tomatoes

Shred:
8 oz. Pepper Jack cheese

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Layer ingredients in casserole, starting
with layer of chicken mixture, then tortillas, drained Rotel tomatoes,
cheese, chicken, etc.... ending with a layer of cheese. Bake 30
minutes or till hot through.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Just made this tonight & it was great!
The thing I liked about it is that I didn't have to cook the chicken first.  

Bruschetta Chicken Bake

1 can (14.5 oz) diced tomatoes, undrained (I used fresh)
1 pkg (6 oz) stuffing mix for chicken (you could use your own bread cubes or what have you)
1/2 c. water
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 lbs. boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into bite-sized pieces (any chicken will do as long as it's boneless)
1 tsp dried basil leaves (I used fresh)
1 c. shredded mozzarella cheese (swiss might be good too!)

Heat oven to 400

Place tomatoes with their liquid in bowl.
Add stuffing mix & water & garlic.
Stir until stuffing is moistened.
Set aside.

Place chicken in 9x13 baking dish.
Sprinkle with basil & cheese.
Top with stuffing mixture.

Bake 30 min. or until chicken is cooked through.

Makes 6 servings.


----------



## Peg (Jun 18, 2002)

Crockpot Mexican Chicken Tortillas 

4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts
1 jar salsa
2 cans of your favorite beans, like pinto, rinsed and drained
flour tortillas

1. Place chicken, with a little water, into crockpot. When chicken is cooked,
take it out of the crockpot and shred it with a fork.
2. Put the shredded chicken back into the crockpot and add the salsa and beans.
3. Cook on low for at least an hour and serve in warmed tgortillas.

Peg
http://cookinkids.com


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Peking Duck

2 4lb to 5lb ducks
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp ground cloves
2 TBS soy sauce
1 TBS honey

Rinse ducks.
Mix spices together (not the honey and soy).
Sprinkle some of spice mixture into duck cavities and rub remaining mixture all over the outside.

Wrap ducks in foil, place in large pan and bake 425 degrees for 1 hour.

Removed from foil, drain juices. Bake uncovered 375 degrees for 30 minutes.

Combine the honey and soy sauce. Prick the ducks all over with a fork and brush with soy/honey mixture.
Bake 500 degrees for 5 minutes to brown and crisp skin.. (be careful not to burn).

To serve, cut each duck in half using poultry scissors. 
You can serve the duck on it's own or if you want to go to the trouble you can make 1,000 layer buns.
________________________________________________________


Easy 1,000 layer buns.......
2 pkgs refrigerator biscuits (10 in a pak)
oil

Cut biscuits in half, roll 30 of them out in 2 inch circles.
Roll the remaining 10 out in 3 inch circles.
Brush the smaller biscuits with oil......stack in threes. Wrap a larger biscuit around the stack and pinch together to seal on the bottom. Brush with oil.

Place these in a steamer....steam for 10 to 12 minutes.

To serve, pull bun apart, top with slice of duck topped with chopped green onions and plum sauce. Wrap around meat and sauce, eat with your fingers. 


This is an easy version of Peking Duck.......the real version takes days.
I usually do not go to the trouble of making the buns, we just eat it as is.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

This is soooooooooooo good. I have had trouble finding the Almond Tea, but a good nutty/spicey tea is good too. This is from the Celestial Seasonings cookbook. 

Roasted Almond Chicken

1 large roasting chicken
8 Almond Sunset tea bags
3 cups water
1/2 cup honey (a good local honey if you can)
4 TBL unsalted butter
1/2 cup slivered almonds

Rinse chicken, inside and out. Line cavity with foil and stuff with 4 water dampened tea bags. Place the chicken in a large deep roasting pan, add water and the remaining tea bags. Cover loosely with foil and bake 20 min. per pound at 350 degrees. Uncover chicken 30 minutes before it's done and carefully spoon out 1 cup of the hot drippings. Combine drippings, honey, butter and almonds in a saucepan. Bring to a boil for 5 min., stirring often. As chicken continues to roast, glaze every 5 minutes or so with the sauce until golden brown. Reserve a little sauce for dipping.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Old Fashioned Bread Stuffing

1 1/2 cups chopped onion
1 1/2 cups chopped celery
1/3 cup of butter
Cook/sautee onion and celery in butter until tender.

1/2 pound of hamburger, browned and drained

8 cups dry bread cubes
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
1/2 tsp sage
1 egg well beaten

Mix all together and moisten with chicken broth (or water with chicken boullion) until your preferred consistency.


I make this TIMES FOUR------plus I add about 4 pounds of turkey gizzards to it.
I pre-cook the gizzards with S & P and a chopped onion.........and then use this liquid for moistening the stuffing.
__________________


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

cook broccoli place in casserole dish
boil chicken - tear up and place on top of broccoli
mix together 1 T. curry powder, two cans cream of mushroom soup and pour over chicken.
Top with bread crumbs

Bake until bubbly.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Turkey Cranberry Wreath

2 packages (8 ounces each) refrigerated crescent rolls
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons honey Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
2 cups cooked turkey, chopped (about 12 ounces)
1/2 cup celery, sliced
3 tablespoons fresh parsley, snipped
1/2 cup dried cranberries (or Craisons)
4 ounces Swiss cheese, shredded (1 cup)
1 small/medium Granny Smith Apple
1/4 cup walnuts, chopped
1 egg, separated

1. Preheat oven to 375Â°F. Measure mayonnaise, mustard and black pepper into Classic Batter Bowl. Chop turkey using Food Chopper. Slice celery using Chef's Knife. Snip parsley using Kitchen Shears. Add turkey, celery, parsley and cranberries to Batter Bowl. Grate cheese into Batter Bowl using Deluxe Cheese Grater. P/C/S Apple using A/P/C/S; Wedge with Apple Wedger. Mix filling using Mix ' N ScraperÂ®. 
2. Unroll crescent dough; separate into 16 triangles. Arrange crescent rolls for a Wreath or Braid. Using Medium Scoop, scoop filling over seams of dough, forming a circle.
3. Beginning in center, lift one dough triangle across mixture. Continue alternating with outer triangles, slightly overlapping to form wreath. Tuck last end under first. 
4. Separate egg over Small Batter Bowl using Egg Separator. Beat egg white lightly; brush over dough using Pastry Brush. Coarsely chop walnuts using Food Chopper; sprinkle over top. Bake 25-30 minutes or until golden brown. Cut and serve using Slice 'N ServeÂ®. 
Cook's Tip: 2 cups cooked chicken can be substituted for turkey, if desired.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

CHICKEN & BROCCOLI BRAID
(Main Dishes)



2 cups cooked chicken, chopped
1 cup broccoli, chopped
Â½ cup red bell pepper, chopped
1 garlic clove, pressed
4 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, shredded (1 cup)
Â½ cup mayonnaise
2 teaspoons Pantry All-Purpose Dill Mix
Â¼ teaspoon salt
2 packages Pillsbury crescent rolls
1 egg white, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons slivered almonds

Preheat oven to 375Â°. Chop chicken and broccoli using Food Chopper; place in Classic 2-Qt. Batter Bowl. Chop bell pepper using 5â Utility Knife; add to Batter Bowl. Press garlic over vegetable mixture using Garlic Press.

Shred cheese using Ultimate Slice and Grate or Deluxe Cheese Grater and add to vegetable mixture; mix gently. Add mayonnaise, Dill Mix and salt; mix well using Mix âN Scraper.

Unroll 1 package of crescent dough; do not separate. Arrange longest sides of dough across width of 12â x 15â Rectangle Baking Stone. Repeat with remaining package of dough and seal perforations. On longest sides of Baking Stone, cut dough into strips 1 1/2 inches apart, 3 inches deep using 3â paring knife, leaving 6 inches in the middle for the filling. Spread filling evenly over middle of dough. Braid by listing strips of dough across mixture to meed in center, twisting each strip one turn. Continue alternating strips to form a braid. Tuck ends up to seal at end of braid. Brush egg white over dough using Pastry Brush. Sprinkle with almonds. Bake 25-28 minutes or until deep golden brown. Cut and serve.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

These are all from my pampered chef consultant.. she just emailed me

CHICKEN CLUB BRUNCH RING

1-cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons fresh parsley
1 small onion
1 can (10 oz) chunk white chicken, drained and flaked (or 3 cooked
chicken breasts)
4 slices bacon, crisply cooked
1-cup (4oz) chunk Swiss cheese
2 packages (8oz each) refrigerated crescent rolls
2 plum tomatoes
1 medium red bell pepper
Lettuce

Preheat oven to 375. In 1-Qt. Batter Bowl, combine mayonnaise and mustard. Snip parsley with Kitchen Shears. Chop onion with Food Chopper. Add parsley and onion to mayonnaise mixture; mix well. In Classic 2-Qt. Batter Bowl, flake chicken with Pastry Blender. Chop bacon with Food Chopper. Add bacon, Â¾ cup of the cheese, and 1/3 cup of the mayonnaise mixture; mix well with Mix âN Scraper. Unroll crescent roll dough; separate into 16 triangles. Arrange triangles in a circle on 15â Round Baking Stone with wide ends of triangles overlapping in center, and points toward the outside (there should be a 5â diameter opening in the center of Stone). Using medium Stainless Steel Scoop, scoop chicken mixture evenly onto widest end of each triangle. Bring outside points of triangles up over filling and tuck under wide ends of dough at center of ring (filling will not be completely covered). Slice tomatoes using V-shaped blade of Ultimate Slice and Grate; cut slices in half using 3â Paring Knife. Place 1 tomato half over filling between openings of ring. Bake 20-25 minutes or until deep golden brown. Remove from oven; immediately sprinkle with remaining Â¼ cup cheese. Using V-shaped Cutter, cut around bell pepper. Separate halves; remove membranes and seeds. Fill with remaining mayonnaise mixture; place in center of ring, along with Bamboo Spooners. Arrange lettuce around pepper. To serve, cut with Slice âN Serve.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I stumbled upon this accidentally.
Have you ever made chicken soup that turned to gelatin once it cooled? I thought it was jellied fat~~ wrong- it is gelatin (jello) & is protein. I turned to Carla Emery's book "Encyclopedia of Country Living & found out it is wonderfully usable.
So, I poured half the pot of chicken gelatin into ice cube trays & froze it. After the cubes froze, I dumped them out & into small plastic bags for future use. Here's what I use them for~~ GRAVY!!

ROAST CHICKEN PIECES: (legs, breasts & wings)
Preheat oven to 420 F

1. place pieces in roast pan. Rub with olive oil.(I sprinkle leaf thyme on the pieces) Put 4 or 5 frozen chicken gelatin cubes in pan,scattered about.

2. Place pan on BOTTOM rack & keep it there until it really sizzles & you have good browning in pan.

3. Move the pan to the middle rack for the remaining time (about another 1/2 hour. Or until golden brown & crispy.Baste with juices & lemon juice during cooking time. :angel: 

I should open a restaraunt! :baby04:


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Salsa chicken and rice bake

Ingredients
chicken breast (I prefer skinless and boneless)
jar of salsa
rice (your favorite flavor and color, I prefer a package of yellow rice mix)
shreadded cheddar cheese if desired.

Prepare rice as directed by the package cooking just until water is absorbed but the rice is still very very firm. Spread the rice evenly over the bottom of a baking dish. Lay chicken on top of the rice and pour salsa over the top. Cover with lid or foil and bake in a 350 degree oven 20 minutes or until chicken is done. Top with shreaded cheddar cheese if desired.

*this is one of those meals that you can freeze before baking so its perfect for singles or smaller families.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

1 cut up chicken (or your favorite chicken pieces)
seasoned flour for dredging
oil to brown chicken in
1qt marinara sauce. Use your own homemade, or storebought
2 large onions
pasta of your choice (I used regular spaghetti)
1 crock pot

1) Wash and dry the chicken pieces. (I used 1 whole chicken, cut up). 
2) Dredge in your favorite seasoned flour...flour with pepper, poultry seasoning was used here.
3) brown/fry in oil until skin is crispy
4) While the chicken is browning, chop onions and put them in the crock pot.
5) Place chicken in the crockpot with the onions. 
6) Cover chicken/onions with marinara/spaghetti sauce
7) Add in whatever your heart desires for spicing. More garlic is always good!
8) Cover and let it cook for 5 to 6 hours on low/mediuim
9) Serve over cooked pasta.

The chicken will be falling off the bone tender, will taste like something right out of a 4star Italian restaurant, and it's easy to cleanup/store serve as lunch the next day.

**Variations include adding fresh veggies (such as zucchini, broccoli, etc.) to the crockpot approx. 2 hours before it's done. OR putting in browned Italian sausage with the chicken.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Chicken Puff Pot Pie

1 box puff pastry (that has 2 puff panstries in it)
1 whole chicken (boiled and taken off the bones)
5 potatos (peeled and diced)
2 bunches of fresh asparagus (cleaned and ends cut off) 
1/4 fresh onion diced
1 handful fresh parsley or cilantro diced
1/2 cup diced celery
2 cups diced, cooked ham
1 quart heavy whipping cream
1 cup chicken broth (left over from boiling chicken)
salt and pepper to taste
2 tablespoons poultry seasoning
1 teaspoon garlic powder
olive oil


Oil bottom of a large cassarole dish and place one puff pastry on bottom. Prick with fork and put into a 350 oven until golden brown. Remove pan from oven and put remaining ingredients, layering as you go. Bake for about an hour, until potatos are tender. Add remaining pastry puff to top and bake until brown. For a shiny top, bake after brushing with an egg white.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Bourbon Chicken is a favorite at our house... it's like the chicken from the places at the mall. I always use thigh meat, as breast meat cooks up all wrong and dry. My teenage boys and my daughter's boyfriend LOVE this and I have to make huge double recipes.
We do a fried rice and a nice veggie, like carrots and/or broccoli. It's easy too, throw it in and forget about it. The sauce reduces and thickens as it cooks and is really nice.

Bourbon Chicken

3 lbs. boneless, skinless thigh meat, trimmed of fat and cut into bite-size pieces
1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup. dark brown sugar (sometimes I cut this back to 1/4 cup)
1 tsp. garlic powder (I just mince up a clove and throw it in)
1 tsp ground ginger
2 TBS bourbon whiskey (I actually use 1/2 cup, 1/4 cup early in the cooking and 1/4 cup about 10 minutes before it's done

Make marinade and add chicken. Pour into a large ziplock bag, and refrigerate several hours or overnight, turning occasionally. Pour contents into a deep baking dish, cover and bake at 350ÂºF for 2 hours. Serve over rice if desired.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

Philly-Style Provolone Chicken

1 Pound Chicken tenders (or cubed chicken breast)
1 Clove Garlic minced
2 Tablespoons Butter or margarine
2 Tablespoons Parsley dried
1 Medium Green Pepper cut into thin strips
1 Package RICE-A-RONIÂ® 6.9 -ounce package RICE-A-RONIÂ® Chicken Flavor
8 Ounces Mushrooms fresh sliced
8 Ounces Provolone sliced 

Saute rice-vermicelli mix with margarine in large skillet on medium heat until vermicelli is golden brown.

Slowly add 2 cups water and Special Seasonings. Bring to a boil on high heat. Sprinkle chicken tenders with parsley and garlic. Place chicken on rice. Cover; reduce heat to low. Simmer 10 minutes

Stir in peppers, mushrooms and one-third cheese strips. Cover; simmer 10 minutes or until rice is tender and chicken is no longer pink inside. Top with remaining Provolone cheese. Cover; let stand 3 minutes to melt cheese. 

Yield: 4 servings


*** I used olive oil instead of butter, and cut back on the cheese (I used about 1/3 of a pound). Dh and I both though some thinly sliced onion would have added a lot, I'll try that next time. I would also cook the onions/peppers longer, we don't like them crunchy, maybe saute them seperately before adding to the rest of it.


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

Chicken Corn Chowder 

1 1/2 qt. boiling water
1 onion, sliced
3 stalks celery (with leaves), chopped fine
1 carrot, diced
1 tbsp salt

Cover and simmer until tender (about 1 1/2 hr). Slip meat from bones, cut it up (bite sized pieces) and return to broth. Add....
2 cups cream style corn (#303 can)

Simmer 10 min then add...
2 hard-cooked eggs, chopped fine

Drop rivels into soup and simmer 10 min
serves 6

Egg Rivels:
Work 1 unbeaten egg into 1 cup flour and 1/4 tsp. salt, that were sifted together until mixture looks like corn meal. Drop into boiling soup in kettle. Then cover tightly and cook gently 10 min.

From Betty Crocker's Picture Cook Book, 1956


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Kinda. 
When my family grew to 8, rolling the chicken was a hassle, so I started making this in casserole form. I add the ingredients by eye. This will feed 4-5 people depending on how hungry they are. Double the recipe to fill a restaurant-sized casserole pan that will feed 10 people. I don't add spices unless I make everything from scratch. This recipe cheats & uses packets & boxed stuffing, so there is no need for salt or pepper.

8 thinly sliced chicken breasts
1 -2 bunches of broccoli, washed & cut into about 1" pieces, (I like the crown only)
1 pint mushrooms, washed & sliced (optional)
2-3 gravy packets made into gravy, or make your own gravy.
1 box chicken stuffing mix
4-5 slices swiss cheese

Boil or steam broccoli for 3-4 minutes. 

Layer chicken in casserole dish. Add pre-cooked broccoli and mushrooms.
Pour hot gravy over the chicken & veggies. Bake at 450 for 10 minutes, uncovered. Make the stuffing and add it on top of the casserole.

Cover the casserole dish with aluminum foil, seal tight. Bake for another 15 minutes, longer if thick chicken was used.

Lower oven to 300. Remove aluminum foil, and place cheese on top of the stuffing. Bake until cheese melts. 

Serve by itself or with rice as a side dish, with some potato rolls.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've made this twice and though it's very simple, it's incredibly good. The kosher salt and roasting at such a high temperature results in a salty, crispy skin and moist succulent meat.
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/My-Favorite-Simple-Roast-Chicken-231348


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I always start mine hot but turn it down after 10 minutes, it seals in the juices but makes for longer roasting time....James


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Enchilada Bake

2 lg skinless breasts
1 lg jar of salsa
3 lg flour taco shells ( cut in halves)
2 C fat free sour cream
2-3 C shredded mex. cheeses

Cut chicken up into bite size pieces, cook thoroughly in non stick skillet and then add the salsa and simmer for 15 mins.
Spray a casserole dish and do layers....1st put down shells then the chicken, sour cream and cheese, then a second layer and finish with the last of shells and cheese for the top.spam! It is better fried than typed Bake covered for about 20 mins then uncovered for the final 20 mins. Serves 4 good size portions

You can also add kernel corn, olives, green peppers and add' onions, etc to it if you like.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

this is a great recipe - I make it every fall for Yom Teurah.
you can make your own pomegranate molasses by simmering down pomegranate juice. mine never thickens, but it still makes the glaze awesome.

*Pomegranate Glazed Chicken*
from “Jewish Cooking for All Seasons” by Laura Frankel
Yield: 4 to 6 servings

2 chickens, about 4 pounds each, cut by your butcher into 6 pieces each, on the bone
OR 12 pieces of chicken - thighs and legs
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Olive oil

*For the Glaze*
Olive oil
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 medium shallot, finely chopped
1/2 cup pomegranate molasses
3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1/4 cup dark chicken stock

*Suggested Garnishes*
Fresh pomegranate seeds
Chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley

Preheat oven to 350°F. Season chicken pieces with salt and pepper.

Heat a large, deep sauté pan over medium-high heat, and lightly coat bottom of pan with olive oil. Brown chicken pieces on all sides, in batches, without crowding. When pieces are well browned (drumsticks and thighs will take longer than breast and wing pieces), transfer white and dark meat pieces to two separate baking dishes.

Make Glaze: Heat a small saucepan over medium-high heat, and lightly coat bottom of pan with olive oil. Sauté garlic and shallot until lightly browned. Add pomegranate molasses, sugar, tomato paste and stock. Lower heat to medium and cook, stirring, until well combined and glaze has thickened, about 10 minutes. Brush chicken pieces with pomegranate glaze, and roast until cooked through and a thermometer inserted into thigh registers 160°F, 30 to 35 minutes for white meat and about 45 minutes for dark meat. Brush chicken with glaze halfway through cooking and again when it is removed from oven.

Serve chicken sprinkled with your choice of garnishes.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

bit time-consuming to make, but really, really good.
*

Chicken Enchiladas*
Recipe from _The Casserole Queens Make-a-Meal Cookbook_ by Crystal Cook and Sandy Pollock
Serves 8

Cooking spray
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons canola oil
3 tablespoons chili powder (1/2 T California chili powder)
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 cup tomato sauce (1 small can plus rest using ketchup)
2 cups chicken broth, homemade or store bought
5 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese
1 medium onion, finely chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
18 corn tortillas
1 (3-pound) roasted chicken, boned and shredded

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Spray a 9 x 13-inch and 8x8 casserole dishes with cooking spray or butter.

2. In a medium saucepan set over medium heat, heat 2 tablespoons of the oil. When the oil is hot, stir in the chili powder, flour, and cumin, and cook for 1 minute. Add the tomato sauce and chicken broth, bring to a simmer, and cook for 15 to 20 minutes, or until the sauce starts to thicken. Pour 1 cup of the sauce into the bottom of the prepared casserole dish.

3. In a medium bowl, combine the cheese, onion, and garlic. Mix well and set aside. In another bowl, combine the shredded chicken with the green chilis.

4. In a medium sauté pan set over medium heat, heat the remaining 1 cup of oil until hot. Turn off the heat, then dip each corn tortilla in the hot oil for 5 to 10 seconds to warm the tortilla and make it pliable, not crispy. Lay each hot tortilla on a paper towel–lined baking sheet to drain while you heat the remaining tortillas.

5. Take each tortilla, dip it in the sauce in the saucepan, and put it on a cutting board. Spoon ¼ cup of the cheese mixture onto the center of the tortilla and top it with roasted chicken. Roll the tortilla into an enchilada and put it seam side down in the casserole dish. Repeat with the remaining tortillas, cheese mixture (reserve 1 cup for top), and chicken. Top with the remaining sauce and reserved cheese.

6. Bake for 20 to 30 minutes, or until the cheese is bubbling and slightly brown. Let cool for 10 min. before serving.

FREEZES WELL! For best results, prepare the casserole through step 5. Wrap in foil and freeze for up to 2 months. Thaw the casserole overnight in the refrigerator before baking as stated in the recipe. Note that casseroles that have not been completely thawed may take an additional 15 to 30 minutes longer, so be sure to check for bubbling edges and a hot center.

* for gluten-free by replacing the flour with a gluten-free all-purpose mix, store bought or homemade.


Kathy’s Notes: Add 1 small can of green chilies to chicken.
Made 1 9x12 and 1 8x8 panfuls.


----------

